# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 10/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Hãy cùng nhau tận hưởng không khí vui vẻ, tưng bừng của hai chương trình khuyến mãi cực kỳ hấp dẫn tại KDL Lạc Cảnh Đại Nam Văn Hiến ở Bình Dương và Công Viên Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn ở Hà Nội. Bên cạnh đó, còn có hai điểm đến nước ngoài khá quen thuộc với chúng ta là nước bạn láng giềng Campuchia và “xứ sở kim chi” Hàn Quốc. Thỏa thích cho bạn lựa chọn!!!

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Khu Du Lịch Lạc Cảnh Đại Nam Văn Hiến.*

Chương trình khuyến mãi mùa thu: “ Vui Chơi Thỏa Thích - Tiện Ích Thật Vui”

Thời gian áp dụng: 03/10/2011 - 30/12/2011

* Bao gồm:

Miễn vé vào cổng cho tất cả các đối tượng vào các ngày lễ lớn như:

Ngày Phụ nữ Việt Nam 20/10 (thứ 5)Ngày Quân Đội Nhân Dân Việt Nam 22/12 (thứ 5)Giảm 15% vé tham quan trọn gói bao gồm vé cổng + biển + vườn thúĐặt phòng khách sạn: giảm 5% giá niêm yết, miễn vé cổng + tắm biển nhân tạo + tham quan Vườn thú + xem phim vòm, phim 3DĐặt dịch vụ hội nghị và khách sạn: giảm 20% giá phòng, miễn vé cổng và vé tham quan Vườn thú.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Công Viên Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn*

Chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt kỷ niệm 20 năm thành lập Tập đoàn Bảo Sơn. Chỉ với:

170.000 VND/vé/khách cao trên 1.3m150.000 VND/vé/khách cao dưới 1.3m và khách từ 60 tuổi trở lênMiễn phí cho khách cao dưới 0.8m

 Giá tour bao gồm:

Khi mua bộ vé trọn gói trên, bạn được vào tham quan và thỏa sức vui chơi tất cả các trò chơi mà không hạn chế số lần (ngoại trừ bể bơi và các trò chơi bằng xèng) tại Công Viên Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn

* Lưu ý: Chương trình khuyến mãi chỉ áp dụng trong 2 ngày: 22 và 23/10/2011.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Siem Reap - Phnompenh*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 169 USDPhương tiện: đi về bằng ô tôKhởi hành: thứ 5 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhLệ phí cửa khẩu cả đi lẫn về

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Cam Travel.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Seoul - Đảo Jeju - Everland*

Thời gian: 6 ngày - 5 đêmGiá tour: 20.679.000 VNDPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 11, 25/11

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, phí sân bay và xăng dầuChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé các điểm tham quan theo chương trìnhXe và HDV suốt tuyếnBảo hiểm du lịch và phí visa Hàn QuốcChương trình tour của cty du lịch Sài Gòn Tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## leminhminh6869

I TIẾT TOUR DU LỊCH
TOUR DU LỊCH QUẢNG CHÂU - THÂM QUYẾN - HONGKONG ĐƯỜNG BỘ

DU LICH HONGKONG DUONG BO | DU LICH QUANG CHAU DUONG BO | DU LICH THAM QUYEN DUONG BO | DU LICH QUANG CHAU - THAM QUYEN - HONG KONG DUONG BO GIA RE | CHUONG TRÌNH DU LICH QUANG CHAU - THAM QUYEN - HONG KONG 6 NGAY 5 DEM DI DUONG BO | DU LICH DUONG BO TRUNG QUOC - HONGKONG MUA SAM
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT TOUR: 0422400222 // 0422400333



HỒNG KÔNG-QUẢNG CHÂU-THẨM QUYẾN

Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêm

Giới thiệu Tour du lịch Hồng Kong - Quảng Châu - Thẩm Quyến 6 ngày 5 đêm từ Hà Nội



 Quảng Châu vẫn là nơi "trên trời, dưới là hàng hoá"...du khách sẽ được thoả nhãn chiêm ngưỡng cách bán hàng nơi đây, đi bộ phố đêm. Quảng Châu cùng với thành phố Thâm Quyến hợp thành tuyến hành trình thoả mãn nhu cầu mua sắm củ du khách...

Lịch trình Tour du lịch Hồng Kong - Quảng Châu - Thẩm Quyến 6 ngày 5 đêm từ Hà Nội

NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI – NAM NINH – QUẢNG CHÂU (ăn trưa, chiều)

06h00 Ôtô và Hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại điểm hẹn đưa lên cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan làm thủ tục xuất cảnh Việt nam và nhập cảnh Trung Quốc.
Ăn trưa: đi xe ô-tô khởi hành sang Nam Ninh. Đến Nam Ninh, tham quan cửa hàng mỹ nghệ Tinh Châu.
Tối: ăn tối, 19h13 đáp tàu hỏa đi Quảng Châu. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

NGÀY 2: QUẢNG CHÂU (ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Sáng tới Quảng Châu. Tham quan công viên nghĩa trang Hoàng Hoa Cương - viếng lăng liệt sĩ Phạm Hồng Thái, công viên Việt Tú - tượng Ngũ Dương - biểu tượng của thành phố Quảng Châu,tư vấn sức khỏe miễn phí. tham quan nhà tưởng niệm Tôn Trung Sơn, dạo chơi đường Bắc Kinh mua sắm.
Tối: Tự do dạo chơi. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

NGÀY 3: QUẢNG CHÂU – THÂM QUYẾN – HỒNG KÔNG (ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Sáng: Đi ôtô sang Thâm Quyến, ăn trưa tại Thâm Quyến, sau đó đi tàu hỏa sang Hôngkông(Khoảng 30 phút ), chiều tham quan Miếu Huynh Đại Tiên, trung tâm trao trả Hôngkông về cho Trung Quốc, ngắm đại cầu Thanh Mã, mua sắm tại khu phố Qúy Ông, Qúy Bà. Tối tự do thưởng thức và ngoạn cảnh Hôngkông về đêm.
Tối: Đoàn nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

NGÀY 4: HONGKONG – THÂM QUYẾN (ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Sáng tham quan công viên Hải Dương, vịnh Nước Cạn Repulse, xe đưa đoàn lên đỉnh núi Thái Bình Sơn ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Hôngkông, mua sắm tự do tại các siêu thị Thiên đường mua sắm. 
Khoảng 16:00 lên tàu hỏa (Ghế ngồi) về Thâm Quyến (Khoảng 30 phút), đến Thẩm Quyến, tham quan công viên Thế Giới Thu Nhỏ (Nếu yêu cầu xem chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc tai công viên.
Chiều: Sau khi ăn bữa chiều mời vào tham quan công viên kết hợp xem biểu diễn). Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Thâm Quyến.

NGÀY 5: THÂM QUYẾN – QUẢNG CHÂU – NAM NINH (ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Sáng tham quan các cảnh đẹp của thành phố Đặc khu kinh tế phát triển nhanh nhất Trung Quốc, công viên Liên Hoa Sơn, tượng bác Đặng Tiểu Bình, thưởng thức tơ lụa Thâm Quyến và bảo tàng địa khoáng.
Trưa: ăn trưa,Đi ôtô về Quảng Châu.
16h10 Đi tàu hỏa về Nam Ninh. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu hỏa.

NGÀY 6: NAM NINH – HÀ NỘI (ăn sáng, trưa)
06h10 Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. tham quan Thanh Tú Sơn - ngắm cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên với tháp Ngự Long, tháp Đầu Phượng, chùa Thái Lan - vùng đất được người Quảng Tây coi là vùng đất Thánh mà du khách bốn phương đổ đến cầu Phúc-Tại-Lộc, khu mớI Lãng Đông, trung tâm triển lãm quốc tế Nam Ninh, công viên Nam Hồ, Đại Hội Đường, thưởng thức văn hoá Trung y của Trung quốc - Lưỡng Nghĩa Hiên.
Trưa: Ăn trưa tại nha hàng Ngọc trai Vinh Minh Cung Nam Ninh.
Chiều xe đưa đoàn ra cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan làm thủ tục xuất cảnh về Việt Nam. Ôtô đón đoàn về Hà Nội, chia tay đoàn và kết thúc chương trình.
Hành trình trên có thể thay đổi thứ tự điểm tham quan cho hợp lý hơn nhưng sẽ đảm bảo cung cấp đầy đủ các điểm.


GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM
- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao , phòng 2 giường.
- Vé thắng cảnh theo như trong chương trình cửa thứ nhất.
- Ăn tiêu chuẩn 8món + 1 canh + Hoa quả.
- Xe ôtô điều hoà vận chuyển theo chương trình, 1chai nước/ngày trên xe.
- Vé tàu khoang 6 điều hoà: Nam Ninh – Quảng Châu – Nam Ninh.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch 10.000 USD/người/vụ.
- Thủ tục VISA Trung Quốc + HongKong. 

KHÔNG BAO GỒM
- Phòng đơn khi bị lẻ Nam lẻ Nữ . Vé thắng cảnh ngoài chương trình.
- Điện thoại, giặt là, các chi phí cá nhân khác…
- Tiền TIP cho HDV và lái xe mỗi ngày 3$/khách.
- Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế GTGT (VAT).
- Yêu cầu phòng đơn cộng thêm 60USD/Khách. 

CHÚ Ý
- Mỗi thành viên nộp cho chúng tôi 02 ảnh 4x6 ( chụp nền trắng ) và Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng trước 15 ngày.
- Nhập cảnh Hôngkông qua cửa khẩu đường bộ.
- Nam Ninh - Quảng Châu khứ hồi đi bằng tàu hỏa.
DU LICH HONGKONG DUONG BO | DU LICH QUANG CHAU DUONG BO | DU LICH THAM QUYEN DUONG BO | DU LICH QUANG CHAU - THAM QUYEN - HONG KONG DUONG BO GIA RE | CHUONG TRÌNH DU LICH QUANG CHAU - THAM QU

----------

